# Sharpening Systems



## NeilYeag (Jun 9, 2019)

I bought this Razor Sharp Edgemaking System http://nextgen.sharpeningwheels.com/ Fairly inexpensive so I thought I would give it a shot. By the time I made this little stand it was late in the day and did not have a chance to test it. Wanted to make sure the old arms and eyes were well rested Ha! Any of you all have and experience with this set up?


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks like my sharpening system I use for my fleshing knives. It changed the way I sharpen knives for the good


----------

